# Ghost



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Has anyone listened to this lot? They've been rather talked up and initially I didn't quite get the hype until I did a bit more listening.

For me it's a lot more mellow than I would normally go for but it's dark music and their imagery is quite something.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Brilliant band. Like a lighter version of Mercyful Fate. Excellent live too.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Actually yeah I hadn't thought of Merciful Fate, gotta agree.

Not seen them live yet but will do as soon as I can.


----------

